# chiropractor wanted



## Linda P (May 18, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum. Looking for a good *chiropractor* - not an osteopath- anywhere in Portugal. (I'm desperate)! Someone who can do soft adjustments (not hard cracking). If anyone knows of a good chiropractor, kindly send the info here.
many thanks,

Linda


----------



## DinizPT (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi there, 

Where are you located? I know a a clinic in the Lisbon/Oeiras area. The Centro de Massagens Shiatsu Maria Justina. They do a wide range of treatments, from shiatsu, chiropractor, acumpultre and others.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Linda P said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. Looking for a good *chiropractor* - not an osteopath- anywhere in Portugal. (I'm desperate)! Someone who can do soft adjustments (not hard cracking). If anyone knows of a good chiropractor, kindly send the info here.
> many thanks,
> ...


Sorry Linda but I have only just noticed this thread. If you are still looking for a good chiro, mine is in Aveiro. She is Portuguese but lived in Canada and trained in LA so speaks perfect English (or American for that matter ).

If you are still in need of help don't hesitate to let me know. Maria also has a masseuse and acupuncturist in house.


----------

